# Need help reviewing new product to cut around electrical outlets



## John Farnsworth (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello,
One of the most challenging parts of hanging drywall for me is cutting around electrical gang boxes. There are several tools out there like the MULTI MARK (helps locate box using strong magnets) and the MARK N GUARD (helps mark and protects wires). These tools are really for the beginner/DIYer. Since most of you are professionals you simply use a rotozip with a drywall bit to find the inside of the box then jump the bit to the outside edge. I have built several homes and yet the professionals still made several bad cuts and damaged the wires. Also the products listed above never worked well for me. So I invented a new product called the CUT N GUARD GANG BOX LID which fits most single plastic gang boxes. This lid can be easily located, easy to cut around, and protects all the wiring. 
Let me know if you are interested and want to try out this new product. I would be happy to mail one free of charge. Even as a professional, I’m confident it will save you time and money when cutting around electrical boxes. 
Check out my quick YouTube video on this product then email me your physical address if you want to test this out for yourself. My email is [email protected]. Thanks. John Farnsworth


----------

